# App Behaviors and Root



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Was reading another thread (i-had-to-leave-uber-because-of-geico) and decided my comment would be better by itself. 

Default permissions for all apps is to:
1) Start Automatically
2) Run in background
3) Access to wifi
4) Access to cellular
5) Location, incl high powered tracking
6) Notifications
7) Access to phone identity


Android 7+ also require an additional okay when app runs for privacy matters, such as SD card access, camera, accounts etc. 

Let's say app XYZDev is installed, you open it, like it and keep it. Now thus app will always be running on your phone. If you kill it, it will be restarted. While it's running, it will monitor all services that is has permissions for, including and especially location. Your habits are valuable and company will use your data internally and monetize externally. 

It doesn't matter if Android or iOS. Both platforms are guilty. iOS is much more stringent though, giving credit where due and all. 

What's solution? ROOT / JAIL BREAK YOUR DEVICE! If it is possible, that is. Not all can be but many many are. You gain so much more in control, for perhaps getting hassled later on. Full control of permissions.

My LG had an OEM bootloader unlock. Easy to root. I get a startup complaint but very easy to get through- just 2 presses of volume button. 

I use Magisk for root and control. It also hides root from apps that look for it (like Amz Flex). 

Uber Driver doesn't start with phone anymore. It doesn't have access to wifi (I think, more further down). Only cellular. It isn't able to see what other apps are running. It does hook into Google API for sound which prevents any further control, and for location. 

Lyft Driver is similar to Uber, but have removed audio focus. It doesn't interrupt Amazon music with directions. it plays them with Amazon music. 

My Root Insurance app is isolated from data and location if I am not using it. Got tired of its crunching numbers messages. So it has data, location, autostart, run in background, turn screen on, notifications all turned off. 

If you don't like root, you can remove it. You are also able to get root temp to install control app via adb. Check into it. I bet you will be happy once you start using it. 

OH yeah, Google APIs. These are what run the phone. Yes, I can turn them off but then other apps start to break. I have gotten wind of an app in dev that controls the various hooks but have not seen it. I still consider it to be vaporware. Uber hooks extensively for location and sound. It interferes with audio playback. I need a Bluetooth 5 phone to be able to use Qualcomm chipdet for individual app control. not worth upgrading for, since I am nearly dead and all. Plays hell with my bt hearing aides tho.


----------

